# Snake Mongoose Tribute HO Cars



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

I took a pair of those unpainted white AW HO 70 Cuda's, heated the windshield and header posts with a micro soldering iron and removed them. Found some Chrysler yellow and Hemi orange paint by Model Master and gave them a few good coats. Used some Tiger Bond and put the headers and wind shields back in. 

The yellow comes out pretty good and the Hemi orange OK. I found since I did these two a few weeks back, if you clear coat the Hemi orange, you actually will see some pretty nice metal flake in the paint. The guy in Canada on eBay that sells the decals has some of the best, but you have to wait a while 2-3 weeks to get them. Currently working on some Superbirds in the original factory colors. 

Also just curious if anyone makes their own decals. If so, how hard is the process and what is the best blank brand sheets to use?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Coooooooooool looking cars!!! RM


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I know one person who does decals, but cant get him to do even a few extras for me when he does his own.

I understand the white back ground (or not having the white back ground) is the hardest to over come.

He bought a printer from the 80s if I remember correctly and found a stash of ink cartridges a few months back.

If you know what vectoring is that becomes the next big issue to overcome. I understand it is a long and tedious process.

(search the entire site for 'decals' as the subject comes up often in both the diecast and modeling forums as well)


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Good-looking cars amxbmw! 

I have tried making my own decals. Did several tests with various materials and printers. I failed every time. I know Randy Hilltop Racing explained before how he makes his decals. Sounded very simple. And the results look convincing. I found a professional print service (DecalPrint :: Der Decalspezialist für Ihre Modelle). Prices are reasonable and detailing is very good. 

Acki


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ALPs printers can print white ink on clear decal sheet.
they use a dry ink technology and the cartridges resemble music cassettes from the dark ages.
the printers and inks are getting difficult to come by and only one guy in Japan repairs them.
using a good quality graphics program, these printers are very capable and even have gold and silver metallic cartridges.
in the literature, they claim to be able to print holographs.
I have farmed a few out and am waiting to see if the guys can make them work.
I had a lot of the hard to come by inks too.
there are printers available today that print white, but very expensive.


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

alpink said:


> ALPs printers can print white ink on clear decal sheet.
> they use a dry ink technology and the cartridges resemble music cassettes from the dark ages.
> the printers and inks are getting difficult to come by and only one guy in Japan repairs them.
> using a good quality graphics program, these printers are very capable and even have gold and silver metallic cartridges.
> ...


I looked those ALP printers up on eBay and for a used printer they are pricey if one were to use them for their own designs. On the other hand, some of the custom cars sold on eBay could pay for them pretty quick, plus the designs would be unlimited! Let me know how it goes on the ones you farmed out.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great Looking cars, 2 of my favorite Hotwheels cars. 

Where did you get the bodies from?

Boosted


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

I bought these from the Autoworld website. They were selling these on eBay as well, but they are now all sold, so I am told. I purchased several of these and have painted 10 Hemi Orange and 10 yellow. I haven't put the glass and headers back on yet for I'm trying to get this Maxtrax going. Look for white unpainted 70's Cuda funny cars on ebay and you might be able to find some.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Well unfortunately they are not available on the Ebay or the AW website that I can find, I may have to just but some legend cars and go from there, I did find the decals

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Very awesome looking!


----------



## Steve Schrader (Jan 18, 2020)

Very Nice


----------

